# 87 s12 200sx 3.0 v6 timing belt? how bad?



## carlosburitica (Apr 28, 2011)

i suspect that my belt broke last night. i had a belt broke like sound and engine died. tried to start and you can only hear the starter turning, underdrive pulley and alternator belt spins. 

how bad are this engines when a ti belg goes bad. do i need to expect some valve or cam damage, head machine service????

any clues welcomed..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It is very possible that you did some valve damage. I would normally take off the timing belt cover, install the new belt, the metal guide that goes betweent he crank pulley and crank sprocket, and then the crank pulley & bolt and attempt to start the engine before going any further. If it doesn't start or runs rough, there's a pretty good chance that the damage has been done!. You can do a compression or cylinder leakdown test to confirm further.


----------

